# Ever Wonder How Much YOU Spend On Food?



## TATTRAT (Oct 27, 2007)

What people eat around the world might surprise you, along with the price.

Just sharing with the rest of the class


What People Eat Around The World | Everybody Go To


----------



## GrillingFool (Oct 27, 2007)

Fascinating pictures, thanks Man-With-Eggs-On-Face!


----------



## kleenex (Oct 27, 2007)

One thing I noticed a lot of in the top pictures is a lot of bottle juices and drinks.


----------



## miniman (Oct 28, 2007)

To make a really good comparison, you also need to know what the weekly income is as well.


----------

